# camping on state land



## brian3127 (Nov 13, 2004)

on the 10th of september we can leagally camp on state land.
can i bring my 22. and my 9mm out with us and target practice with them.


----------



## brian3127 (Nov 13, 2004)

60 people have seen this post and nobody knows


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Here is info I found by searching the site.

_"Generally, target shooting is allowed on public lands where hunting is permitted (which the post with link provided above states correctly). There are always exceptions that apply to certain areas because of a number of different factors (normally safety). Gordneck SGA in Kalamazoo County is another example where target shooting is not allowed. Most of the exceptions are in the southern part of the state and most are state park lands or recreation type areas which in some of those areas even hunting is not allowed."_


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

You can't target shoot on state land.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> You can't target shoot on state land.


That's not true at all. See the post above yours. We target shoot on state land all the time. We just make sure we use a hill for a backstop and there are no ORV trails or anything behind the hill. Like the post said, most state lands are open with the exception of some state game areas in southern michigan and state parks.


----------



## brian3127 (Nov 13, 2004)

thanks


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

There are several types of state land under DNRE administration/control. State land not under DNRE control would areas like the capitol and building/lots under other state department control (DHS, State Police, Corrections etc).

DNRE controlled lands fall under different categories such as State Parks, State Recreation Areas, State Game Areas, and State Forests. 

There are target shooting restrictions in State Parks, Rec Areas and SGAs. You will know when you're in one of these areas because there are signs designating the areas as such.

In State Forests you can target shoot at recognizable targets with exception of Nov 10-15 (quiet period).


----------

